# Clutch feels different



## Sinerate (Apr 29, 2009)

After a few weeks of driving the car and a few street races it feels like my clutch has is getting stiffer. Any thoughts on why? Thanks


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

Check the clutch master cylinder, I bet the fluid is dirty, a common thing on these cars. The resivoir for this is by the brake master cylinder, you can suck the fluid out with a turkey baster and get some new fluid in there, then bleed the system, or just keep sucking it out every time it gets dirty, it will eventually stay clean, and the pedal will start feeling better.


----------

